# xmas holidays and cycling in Florida?



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Hey,

I wonder whether going to Florida for the xmas holidays (12/23 - 01/11?) and taking the bike for a little training camp would make sense? Any recommendations where to go? I checked gpsies.com and bikemap.net and didn't find too many promising tracks... Are there maybe some organized training camps around?

thx


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Lots of riding in Miami.

Google on 'Miami Don Pan Group Ride' 'miami pinecrest group ride'.

Both rides use the Rickenbacker causeway to access the road into Key Biscayne and turn aroundf at Bill Baggs State Park.


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Thanks! :thumbsup:

edit: I had a look at the youtube clips of the pinecrest ride: is that absence of traffic representative?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Clermont, the best riding in the state.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

If you like the ******* Riviera, one of the best out and back rides I've done in a while was about a month ago in Pensacola along the immediate coast, and the Islands National Park roadway. Flat, flat, flat, and solitude, solitude, solitude. Loved it.


----------



## e-gator00 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm sorry if this is a hijack. I'll be visiting Hollywood over the Thanksgiving holiday and am looking for a place to rent a bike, preferably Ultegra level or higher. Also, I would like to find a group/shop ride on Sundays(>18mph avg speed). Thanks for any help.


----------



## NavyPT (Sep 22, 2011)

ashpelham, are you talking about the ride along the coast on Santa Rosa island from PCola to Navarre? Just moved here and was thinking that would be a good ride.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

There is indeed a lot of cycling in south Florida. Many cyclists do the Key Biscayne thing, but the Don Pan ride involves too many ambulance rides for my taste. Big, undisciplined peloton that goes too fast for the skills of many of its riders. Terrible crash a few weeks ago. It's also a relatively short, sprint-oriented ride. No offense to anyone, but that's not my cup of tea.

Elite Cycling and Fitness hosts a number of rides, including an informal but very nice century on the first sunday of each month: ELITE CYCLING & FITNESS - GROUP RIDES Last month we rolled along at a pretty steady 24.

And, watch this space; Cycling Events in Miami and South Florida


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

This was very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

My coach does a Christmas training camp in Florida. Contact him if you are interested.

Clermont Florida Christmas Camp

Joe


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Hey, 

thanks for the advice. Anyway, I decided to save the money and do a longer trip to Canada next summer instead.

Best,
Till


----------

